# Help!!!!!



## Buck1009 (Apr 10, 2013)

I recently got a pattern master choke tube for my beneli and I can't get my old choke out. I've tryed a quarter heating it up and tryed wd-40 it just won't budge. There any other ideas. Thanks!


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

With some of remingtons choketube wrenches it has a square in it that fits a 3/8 breaker bar. Will produce some heat getting it out but if u can hold barrel still without crushing it it should work


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I had a choke stuck in a 1187 one time, took barrel off and placed it upside down in a cup with rust dissolver over nite, next day she came out , took alittle bit, but it worked..........


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Try going to your local GM Dealer (Parts Dept) and purchase some Rust Penetrant and Inhibitor (Heat Valve Lubricant). Retail is right around $12.00 a can. I've used this myself and it worked great. Let it sit for about 5 minutes and it should loosen your choke with no problem. 
Good Luck, hope this helps!!!! :beer:

Part # 88862628


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Try pulling the barrel off and putting it in the freezer to try and shink it abit, heat expands and cold shrinks making more space. Works for acrylic calls if you ever have issues separating them. Rough luck, not sure how you managed that unless you put locktight on it.


----------

